# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  ميزان النفس و العقل في بحر السعادة ...

## بحر الشوق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته


ميزان النفس و العقل في بحر السعادة 


كم حبيب مات لاجلها وانزفت دمائه في طلبها ....
غابت فيه ولم يدر ماهيه؟ 
ماهي ؟ 
السعادة!!
اين السعادة؟؟؟
فينا السعادة!!
كيف تكون فينا ولا نشعر بها ؟؟
هي في باطنك في نفسك التي 
يغلب عليها عقلك .
كيف لقد زدتني حيره؟؟ كيف ؟؟ اين ؟؟ ماهيه ؟؟
العقل مفتاح السعادة للانسان الذي يعرف قيمة التفكير ، فهناك اشياء  مرة علينا في حياتنا تتطلب فيها الاستعداد كي ننشأها مثلا لكي تبني يجب ان يكون عندك المال الكافي لتبني ، فالبناء والمنزل الذي بنيت هما مثال للعقل والنفس ، الى التوضيح :
تخيل ان البناء عقلك وهما في مرحلة تأسيس اي انك تأسس لتبني وتفكر لتفعل (فعل باطن وظاهر)
وتخيل ان المنزل الذي بنيت كالنفس وهما في مرحلة التثمين او التقدير اي ان المنزل سيقال انه جميل او غير جميل او به عيوب او الخ.. ويكون بالمقابل فرح منك او ضجر على التقدير او التثمين الذي صار (باطن و ظاهر) .
ان الفعل الباطن الذي يسمى ردة فعل على نفس الانسان هي التي تحدد سعادته وشقاؤه ولو كانت غير مؤترة بالشكل الكبير فهذه النقطة الحساسه جداً اذا حاول الانسان تداركها نجح في كل اختبارات السعادة واجتاز عتبات الفرح.................... يتبع


هناك تكمله اولا نرى التفاعل مع الموضوع من الجميع .


تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## بنت الوفاء

تسلمي بحر الشوق
على هالكلمات الرئعه 
بتوفيق
تحياتي
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك  وره

----------


## بنت القطيف

اهلا .. 
يسلم  على الموضوع الرائع والاكثر من رائـ ـع 
يعطيـ ـ ـ ـك ربي الف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووور 

اخي وين تكمله

----------


## المستجير

موضوع رائع 
تسلم يدينك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

جمـــيل جــداً موضوع اخــي ..

رائع هــي اناملك ..

ننتظر بشــوق لنرى النـصف الاخــر من الكلامات الرائعه ..

دمـــت بــود

----------


## بحر الشوق

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم اخواني على مروركم الكريم
وانا اسف على التأخر في الرد وذلك
للظروف واليكم التكملة.



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## بحر الشوق

لتكمله......
مقدمة
السماء تمطر في الخارج بغزارة وقد اصبح الجو بارد جداً وتلبدت السماء بالغيوم السوداء والكثيفة ....
السماء صافية كالماء والهواء عليل والاعشاب من حولنا وصوت موج البحر يتحرك في تناغم وهدوء....
الحياة جميلة وواسعة ليس في اراضيها بل في معانيها هاقد صغت لكم لغتين لغة السعادة والاخرى
التي يقابلها وهي لغة التوتر ( النكد) فلاحظ عندما تقراء الاولى ماذا يدور في نفسك وتمعن في ذلك
وتخيل المنظر كيف يكون كانه حقيقي ، ومن ثم اقراء السطر الثاني وافعل الشي نفسه وبعد ذلك لحظ 
الفرق وبعدها انت حدد اي الاثنتين لغة السعادة .
القصة الي بذكرها لكم من الخيال ومن الا معقول لكن اذا قريتها بدق من خلالها مفتاح للسعادة الحقيقية
اقرأها بتمعن لا تقرأها كأنك تقرأ جريده وقف عند كل نقطة وفكر واتخيل ان انت في ذلك العالم .
بداية شخص اسمه سعاد مع امرأه اسمها سعادة:
كان العالم يعم في الهدوء كما لو ان المدن تحولة الى صحراء والعالم في فراغ ، عيش الناس في رخاء وحب وسلام ولو مات احد كل الناس وجميع سكان الارض بيسألو كيف مات مقتول والا معلول ، قلبهم على بعض بياكلو من الي تنتجه الارض وبس في كهربا لكن من الشمس وبس ، المحبة بين كل الناس انتقلت مثل العطاس الين ما جاء يوم انولد فيه سعاد وبعد عدة اعوام كبر وكبر الى ان صار شاب وطلب من ابوه الزواج من افلانه الي يحبها قاله ابوه من ؟ قال سعادة قاله ابوه من ابوها ؟ قال مسعود وافق ابوه وتزوج سعاد من سعادة وانجبو سعداء وسعيدين وبنو لهم بيت من طين او خشب ما نعرف الي نعرفه انهم ماعرفو الا السعادة في بيت يظمهم ويدفيهم وبدون تلفزيون ولااظن انه كان عندهم مرايه ماكان يحتاج بالامظاهر اصلا مظهرهم من البسمة جذاب .
رد بعد القراء بالي انعكس عليك من القراءة
وفي المرة الجايه بنتعمق اكثر واكثر وانا اسف على التقصير لأن وقتي قليل جداً وما اقدر اتواجد كثير مثل اول.


تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## ابو طارق

ماشاء الله 

موضوع جميل جدا 

تسئل عن الشعور  نعم  شعوري كان 

هدوء نفسي 

تسلم يداك وانتظر المزيد 

محمود سعد

----------


## ahmed

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*مشكوره علي ما خطتهو يدكِِِ 
وأبدعت كلماتكِِ الجميله 
تسلمي على التعبير الرئع 
بنتظرا المزيد
تحياتي*

----------


## شمعه النور

*مشكور بحر الشوق*
*كلامك أكثر من رائع*
*ننتظر المزيد بشوق*
*تحياتي*

----------


## بحر الشوق

تحياتي وشكري للجميع الي ردوا
على الموضوع ولاهنتوا واتمنى ان 
ارى ملاحظاتكم وتساؤلاتكم
تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## الوجدان

شكرا على الموضوع اختي بحر االشوق

----------


## بحر الشوق

العفو اخيه واتمنى لكي 
الفائدة



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## القلب الوفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على أعدائهم لقيام الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج بوقت قريب إنشاء الله  
سلاامُ من الله أبعثة لكِ أختي العزيزة بحر الشوق أرسله لكِ مع عبق من الفل والياسمين 
جزيل الشكر لكِ والأمتنان على ماخطتة أناملك الكريمة من تحف وجواهر ثمينة لمن يتمعن في كل كلمة وحرف نحتيه في هذي الصفحة الرائعة بتواجدك فيها وتواجد الأعضاء الأعزاء  
عزيزتي السعادة حلم كل إنسان يعيش على سطح هذي الكرة الأرضية وتستطعي أن تربطي الأمان معها لأن من دون أمان لاسعادة على الأطلاق  
كل إنسان يحلم بالسكينة والهدوء تزود في حياته وكل إنسان يتمنى بأن يكون محبوباً من الجميع ولكن القلوب شتى ياعزيزتي ومنها الطيب ،، والخبيث ،، الظالم ،، والمظلوم ،، الحاسد ،، والحقود ،، المسالم ،، والشرير  
الناس ياغاليتي أجناس ولو تساوات الناس في كل شئ لما أحتاج الله إلى خلقهم فنحن خلقنا لعبادة الله وليرى الله عمل كل عبد  
فالذي يعم بالهدوء سيغار منه الحسود  
فلو قلبنا الموازين وأصبحت قلوب الناس واحدة لأصبحت الحياة مملة وليس بها طعم أو لون فكل شئ في هذي الحياة له حكمة من رب العباد  
فتصوري أنت معي عزيزتي لو كل من يعيش على هذي الأرض لديه كل شئ من وإلى كيف ستطبح الحياة بوجة نظرك ؟؟!؟!؟ 
بوجهة نظري حياة من غير معنى ولاهدف سأعيش من غير اي فائدة وستصبح حياتي مملة وبلا معنى لان كل ماأريده متوفر لدي فجميل أن يجهاد الأنسان في الحياة وجميلاً أيضاً أن تكون قلوبنا على بعض من يتألم نتألم معه ومن يحزن نحزن معه ومن يفرح نفرح معه و ....و...و..... 
ولكن وللآسف الكثيرر الكثيرر قلوبهم تحمل الظغينة إلى من هم في سعادة وفرح  
السعادة لاتدوم والحياة فرح وحزن ولكن لما ننظر إلى غيرنا فيما يكونو فيه فلنتمنى إلى الغير كل خيرر وتوفيق حتى ولو كنا نحن محرومين مما ليدهم  
فالله لاينسى العباد فليوم هم في فرح غداً أنا في فرح فالدنيا هكذا يوم لك ويوم عليك 
فلنصفي القلوب ونطهرها من كل مايشوهها ولنتمنى كل الخيرر للجميع فالله يحب أن يسمع العبد يدعو للغير  :embarrest:   
والحياة أصبحت غير الحياة وكل شئ على التعود فلو جرب حديثي الزواج العيش في سكن من غير تلفاز وأنجبو الأولاد فسيكون الأمر طبيعي لدي أولادهم لأن كبرو من غير تلفاز ولكن هل هالأولاد سينحصرو فقط مع الأم والأب  
يعني لو حب اثنين يربو اولادهم على طريقتهم هل راح يقطعو عنهم المحيط الخارجي ؟؟!؟! 
بالطبع لا لان هذا الشئ سيسبب لهم عقده نفسه وطال الزمن او قصر سيأتي يوم يخرجون إلى المجتمع الخارجي 
فكيف راح يتصرفو مع مجتمع غرباء او دخلاء عليه وجاء يوم وراؤ التلفاز فكيف سيكون تصرفهم تجاهه بالتأكيد راح يطلبون من ابويهم ان يجلبو لهم تلفاز مثلة ؟؟!! 
فلنفرظ انقطعت الكهرباء على جميع الكرة الأرضية فهل سيعيش الناس من دون كهرباء ؟؟!؟ 
بالطبع سيعيش لان هذا الشئ عم الجميع من دون تفرقه فراح يتعودو على ان مافيه كهرباء بالبداية أكيد راح يكون صعب وخاصة ان معظم استخدامتنا اليومية تحتاج إلى كهرباء ولكن مع الأيام سيخظع الى هذي الحقيقة ان لاوجود الى كهرباء وستسير الحياة ولن تتوقف هناا 
والسعادة عزيزتي الشخص نفسه الذي يجلبه إليه فبيد الأنسان أن يعيش السعادة أو من دونها فليس الأشياء مثل التلفاز او المرآيه من تجلب السعادة نستطيع ان نستبدل المرآيه بكلمة حلوة نوجهها إلى شخص فيسري فيه شعور بأنه أجمل مافي الوجود ونستطيع أن نستبدل التلفاز بقرأة كتاب ينفعنا في ديننا ودنيانا  
وكل شئ له بدل غالتي الحياة لاتتوقف عند فقدنا إلى شئ معين فقط نعطي انفسنا فرصنا في التفكير سنجد الحياة أبسط مما نتصورها أو نراها  
أسال الله العلي القدير بحق محمد وآل محمد بأن يوفق الجميع لكل خيرر 
وأعتذر لك غالتي على الأطالة وأتمنى بأن تصل لك فكرتي ومايجول في خاطري أكثرر وأنتظر ردك :embarrest:   
لاحرمنا الله منك عزيزتي بحر الشوق ولاعدمناكِ بينناا 
فائق تقديري وأحترامي لكِ 
دمتِ بووووووود 
أختك  
القلب الوفي  :embarrest:

----------


## بحر الشوق

*ما شاء الله..* 
*هذا ليس برد بال اعتبره موضوع جميل جدا وفي غاية*
*الروعة فعلاً كلامات معبرة واسلوب جميل لاخلانا الله*
*منك ..* 
* وا**لنقاط الي ذكرتها انا من الخيال فقط لكي اعبر* 
*عن ضغط نفسي لمن لديهم تخيل واسع وعبارة عن حلم ليس الا* 
*صغته بنفسي ليصل الى الذهن والروح بالمعنى فقط ليس بالموجود*
*ولا بالشخصيات ولا بالقصص لان الوصول الى القناعة من اساسيات السعادة*

*(على سبيل المثال.. فالانسان جاء من دون شيء وسيذهب من غير شيء)*
*انا اعرف ان الوصول للسعادة امر ليس في يد الجميع فمن الناس من يكون*
*حزين يائس مريض عاجز مديون هؤلاء يحتاجون الى ما ينقصهم لكي يصبح*
*في سعادة ولكن لربما سدت حاجتهم فهل سيصبح سعيد مدى الحياة بالطبع*
*لا ..والحياة مستمر بالسعادة والحزن ولكن نريد ان ننتشل الحزين الى السعادة..*
*صغت هذا لمن يرسم للحياة لمن انهمك في مشاغل الحياة لمن قال ان السعادة*
*ليست موجودة وفقد الطريق لنقف جنبا الى جنب بكلمات بعبارات بتخيلات لربما*
*لن نصل ولكن سنشاركه ..*
*احسنت اخيه صنيع رائع وتفاعل واضح منك اخيه وانا انتظر رد لكي نتحاور*
*في معنى السعادة وليش المطلوب السعادة مو شي ثاني ..*




*اشكر لك هذا واقدره..*
*وبداية مبشرة ان شاء الله..*
** 


*اخوك* 
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على أعدائم أجمعين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف* 

*سلامُ من قلب متعطشً إلى كل ماهو جميل في هذي الحياة أبعثة لكِ غاليتي بحر الشوق مع روائع من رائحة المسك والعنبر* 

*كل التقدير والأحترام لكِ على المتابعة الرائعة الذي تحفز العضو على تقديم مالديه من أفكار وعبارات و .... و..... * 

*السعادة* 

*حلم جميل يعيشه الأنسان في عالم الخيال أكثر مما يعيشة في الواقع والسبب تصورة لضعف قدراته التي ستجلب له السعادة* 

*ولو اعطى الأنسان نفسه فرصة في التفكير لجلب السعادة إلى نفسه ويضع في نفسه بأن السعادة بيده هو لابيد غيره لسعى لها بكل مافيه ليحظى بهاا*


*وبعض الأشخاص متواكلين يعتمدون على الغير في كل شئ حتى في السعادة التي ستجلب لهم الراحة والطمئنينة* 
*ولو سعى الأنسان لجلب  السعادة وحظى بها سيشعر بسعادة عظيمة* 

*والحزن لابد منه لاحياة من دون حزن ولاحياة من دون سعادة لابد تمر على الأنسان لحظات يشعر بها بالحزن ولو كان كل شئ متوفر لديه والسعادة في كل ناحية يذهب إليها لان الحياة تعطي وتأخذ فلابد من لحظات تمر على الأنسان تشعره بالحزن لفقد عزيز مثلاً* 

*إلى هنا أتوقف عزيزتي بأنتظار ردك لكي نكمل مابدأناه * 

*تقبلي فائق تقديري واحترامي لكِ*

*لاعدمناكِ ودمتِ لناااااااااا*

*أختكِ*

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 
*بذكر آل البيت يشع النور وتفرج الامور ..*

*اليك نقاط الوصول لها سهل وجميل بمفردات بسيطه وقليلة* 
*ممكن ان تساعد على الاسترخاء والتأمل والتفكير ..*
*لعل الله أن يوفقني في اجادت التعبير..* 
*..لن يكف البحر عن مده وجزره ولن تقف الشمس عند كسوفها للأبد ..* 
*..طلاسم السعادة مكتوبه على جدران بيتي يملأها احفورات المرح*
*ويداعبها كلمات المحبه ..* 
*..معاني في بحور جامدة ابحث لها عن قارب يحرك الدفء بها ..*  
*..وجه آخر لكل شيء لكل عالم ولكل انسان بعقل او بدون عقل ، رغبة*
*وتحقيق، هدف، مجد دائما متألق برنين الوصول ..* 
*..الخبر الاخير.. ان الاثين الذين تبحث عنهما هم بداخلك* 
***في صراع دائم يستبقان بعضهما للوصول*
*الى عقلك الظاهر فينطبع عليك من سبق وهاكذا ..*
*نصيحة لك بأن تسبق الشر بالخير.. الرفض بالرضى*
*..الطمع بالقناعة.. الكره بالمحبة ..الغضب بالحلم..*
*...و...و...و....الخ.*


*شكراً لك اختي القلب الوفي على ما تجود به يديك من عذب المعنى*
*وصراحة القلم.*
*هل من مزيد وهل لك ان تبحري بنا الى الاعمق نتمى ذلك واسعد الله اوقاتك...* 


*عذراً..*
*اود ان اخبرك شيء اني لست بنت وانما انا ولد  *  



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## نبيل

السلام عليكم
القصه حلوه وسلسه كثير
تبعث الهدوء بالنفس والتفكير
سعاد وسعاده وسعداء وسعيد ين 
انشغل بالي على الاخ سعد سعد يا حلوين
انشاء الله الخاتمه سعيدة ونحن منتضرين
والى اللقاء 


مع كل التقديرللجهد الكبير
نبيل

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*والصلاة والسلاام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج عما قريب إنشاء الله* 


*سلاامٌ من الله أبعثة لك أخي الكريم بحر الشوق من روحاً يعتليها الخجل من حظرتكم وسموكم* 

*سلاامُ من الله ورحمتة وبركاتة عليك* 

*طرق الوصول للسعادة سهل ويسير ليس على الجميع*

*بل للذي لديه زمام القناعه في كثير من الأمور وياحبذا تكون القناعة في جميع الأمور لكي يحظى براحة القلب والبال ويعيش السعادة على مر العصور*

*نستطيع أن نملئ حياتنا سعادة بكلمة نتعامل بها مع الجميع وابتسامة نقابلهم بها دائماً* 

*ويعتبر النبي البسمة الحلوة مع الأخوان دلالة على الايمان*

*(المؤمن بشره في وجهه.. وحزنه في قلبه.. أوسع شيء صدراً)* 


*فنحظى بالتقدير والأحترام من قبلهم فلولا الأحترام لما تعاملنا مع الناس ونستطيع أن نملئ حياة الغير بالسعادة بمد يدو المساعدة لهم بطرق شتى ،،،*



*الشر باب لكل فساد وهو سبب الأحزان للأنسان فالشخص التقي المؤمن لاينحدر وراء الشيطان بل يسعى إلى كل صلاح ليحظى برضى الرب وبذلك يجلب إلى نفسه السعادة ليس في الدنيا بل للآخرة أيضا*


*معاملتي إلى الناس تعكس أنطباعي الداخلي لهم ولو كنت أنا أتصنع في فعل ذلك فالناس لها الظاهر وليس الباطن فالبعض يتصنع الطيب وحب الخير للجميع وهو بالحقيقية وللأسف الشديد يتمنى لهم كل شرر ويحمل لهم في قلبه الحقد والظغينة بدون سبب فقط لمرض يحمله في قلبه والعياذ بالله والبعض الآخر يتصنع الشر لكي يبعد عنه الناس فقط لانه يريد العيش من دون ان يرى أحد او يسمع احد والسبب مرض أيضاً* 

*الشخص الذي يؤمن بالله حق إيمان ويعرف رسول الله وأهل البيت عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام يتقرب إلى الناس ويتودد لهم ويحب لهم كل الخير مثل مايحبه إلى نفسه وأكثر ايضاً* 


*ويدعو الرسول الى اظهار الحب والتودد الى الناس ويعتبر ذلك علامة على العقل*



*(رأس العقل بعد الدين التودد الى الناس واصطناع الخير كل بر وفاجر)*






*الكره بالمحبة* 


*علينا أن نبعد عن قلوبنا كل مايشوبها من أضرار فالحقد والحسد يسبب لما أمراض لادواء لها غير الرجوع إلى الله سبحانة وتعالى وإلى أهل البيت عليهم السلام والمحبة من الأخلاق الحسنة التي يوجهنا لها أهل البيت عليهم السلام فلو حملنا في قلبنا حقداً على شخص فسيجعل ذلك في قلبي ثقلاً يزيد مع مرور الأيام لدرجة تصل أن تتغير ملامح وجهي عند رؤية هذا الشخص وأسلامنا وديننا يدعونا إلى ابعاد الحقد عن قلوبنا والتحلي بالصفات الحسنة والمحببة إلى الغير لا التي تنفرنا منهم* 


*يقول الامام الصادق(ع) : (ان المسلمين ليلتقيان فأفضلهما أشدهما حباً لصاحبه)*

*فعلينا التحلي بصفة صفاء القلوب والحب للغير وان نبعد عن قلووبنا الحقد والكره*

*الغضب رأس كل خطئية ومفتاح كل شر ففي وقت الغضب المؤمن يسكت لايتفوه بكلمة حتى يذهب عنه الغضب ولكننا في وقت غضبنا نثور ونخرج كل مابداخلنا من غضب وقهر وبسبب لحظة غضب قد نخسر الكثيرر الكثيرر فعلينا التحلي بصفة الحلم* 

*وإذ بعدَّ عنا الجميع فكيف ستأتي لنا السعادة ونحن وحيدين فالوحدة تجلب الحزن والأسئ فعلينا التحلي بجميع الصفات الحسنة والمحببة لجلب السعادة لناا*

*والحلم وقت الغضب يعودنا على أجمل صفة يتحلى بها كل مؤمن وهي الصبر* 

* فبالصير نستطيع تحمل كل الشدائد التي تيعق وصول السعادة لنا وبالصبر نستطيع تخطي كل هذي الشدائد والعوائق*



 :embarrest:   :embarrest:  

*إلى هنا أخي الكرررررريم وأعطيك المجال للحديث وتكملة مابدأته لنااا*

*والمعذرة على الأطالة وتشتت الأفكار وعدم ترابطهاا فحروفنا ليست بمثل حروفكم المذهبة*

*تقبل فائق تقديري وأحترامي لك* 

*أختك*

*القلب الوفي *

----------


## نبيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 الاخوه الاعزاء بحر الشوق والقلب الوفي
اخال نفسي جالس في ديوان كبيرويدور اجمل نقاش وحوار
بين كبيرين بالعلم كبار
اسف لمقطعتكم ولاكن لا بدلي الا ان اسجل اعجابي واحترامي لكم وكل التقدير
اخوكم  


نبيل

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الاخت الكريمة .. القلب الوفي

وعليكم مثل ما ذكرتم برحمة من الله وبركاته.. قد وقف القلم عن التعبير
ووصل الى مرحلة التفكير واسأل الله ان يهديني الى سواء السبيل واجد
طريق للرد على اسلوبك الجميل..


وقفه مع السعادة في لحظة من لحظات الحياة هناك في تلك الزاوية
 من العمر حيث تقطن نقطه بيضاء من نور الروح مزيجها الحب و العطاء
 وعكسها الكدر والشقاء لربما استطعت الوصول إليها ولكن لا تقطفها 
بل اسقها فالأيام تدور ...
لن يطول بك الأمر طويلا وأنت تفكر وتتمعن في هذا الموضوع وتقول أين
 السعادة وما الهدف من الكتابة أصلا وأنا لا اجد ما يوصلني فعلياً إلى تلك
 السعادة المزعومة !!..

مهلا !
دعنا نجرب شيء مثال ( لنفترض أن هناك نقاط تحتسب لك في كل مرة تقرأ
 جملة من الجمل أدناه فلنبدأ ) 
....لا تتسرع فبإمكانك بلوغها بمجرد أن تقول (أنا سعيد ولا شي كمثلي
 في سعادتي )(نقطة 1)
....(أنني مميز وليس مثلي احد )
....(الكل من حولي يحبونني فلهذا ينصحوني )

....( لقضاء شيء لا مفر منه ولن يتخطاني فلهذا أنا سعيد لربما كتبت 
لي السعادة في أحدى صفحاته )
حاول التقدم ولا تقف وتخيل السعادة على شريط تقدم أو مقياس يمتلأ
 كلما اصريت على وجود السعادة بداخلك كلما امتلأ وتقدم .


ولك مسبار من الذهب لتخطي لنا عليه من جود قلمكم الرائع ولك تحياتي
وفائق الاحترامي..





اخوك
بحر الشوق

----------


## بحر الشوق

*اشرفنا حظورك ورأيك*
*اخونا نبيل ولا عدمناك*
*واشكرك على نبلك في ردك..*

* وعفواً...*
*اخي هذا كله لكم سيدي..*




*   تحياتي*
*                                                     اخوك*
* بحر الشوق*

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والصلاة والسلاام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين* 

*سلاامُ من الله ورحمتة وبركاتة وتوفيقة لكَ أخي الكررررررريم* 

*نبيل* 

*على تشريفك وحظوركَ  على هذي الصفحات العظيمة بمروركم عليها ونحت حروف الأعجاب عليها* 

*فلولاكم لما استطعنا أن نقدم ولو شئ بسيط فأنتم من يحفزنا على الأستمرار في العطاء بتتابعكم معنا* 

*اسأل الله عزوجل بان يوفقكم لكل خيرررر ويسعدكم في الدارين بحق محمد وآل محمد*

*تقبل مني فائق القدير والأحترااااااام*

*لاعدمنااااااااك بينناااااااا*

*اختك*

*القلب الوفي *

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والصلاة والسلاام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله*  
*سلاامُ ملائكي أنثره حولكَ أخي الكرررريم بحر الشوق لينر لكَ دربك في الحياة على مر العصور *  
*متمنية من الله عزو جل بأن يُنير لكَ دربكَ ويوفقكَ لكل مافيه خير وصلاح لك في دنيتك ودنياك بحق محمد وآله الأطهار*  
*وجزيل الشكر والأمتنان لك مني على كل جهداً تبذله لأجل فائدة الأعضاء الأعزاء والزوار الكرام أسال الله بأن يسدد خطاك ويفتح لك أبواب السعادة و الفلاح *  
*الحب والعطاء*  
*الحب كالوردة يحتاج إلى أهتمام ورعاية مستمره طول العمر فلو غفلنا عن أحبابنا فسيؤثر ذلك بهم كثيراً مثل الوردة لو توقفنا ولم نسقيها ماء سيؤثر ذلك عليها كثيراً وقد يؤدي إلى موتها لو استمرينا بأنقطاع الماء عنها ،،،* 
*فما بالك بأنسان لديه روح وأحساس بل كتلة من المشاعر والأحاسيس ؟!؟!؟ *  
*فلو حُرمنا أحبابنا من حبنا وأهتمامنا فسيؤدي ذلك إلى كدرهم وشقائهم فلما نبخل عليهم بلحظات السعادة وهي بيدنا وهم بالمقابل سيجلوبو إلينا السعادة مثلما جلبنا لهم السعادة فالحياة أخذ وعطاء فاليوم أحبابي عندي وغداً راحلون عني أو أنا أرحل عنهم فلما اكدر حياتهم وصفوتهم لأجل دنيا فانية لاقرار فيها !!* 
*بل أسعى بكل جهدي لجلب السعادة والفرح لكل من حولي لأن سعادتهم هي سعادتي وفرحهم فرحي ،،،* 
*ويجب علينا زرع الثقة بأنفسنا لكي نستطيع أن نتعامل مع الأخرين بروحاً ونفساً يتقبلوها ،،، وأن لا نغضب ونثور عند توجيه النصيحة لنا ،،، لا بل ننظر إلى من يوجه إلينا النصيحة بمنظور الأحترام والتقدير،،، وبالخصوص إذ كان أكبر مني سناً ،،، لانه يرئ شئ أنا لا أراه ولخبرته في مواجهة الصعاب والمشاكل في الحياة ،،، وليس معنى توجيهه النصيحة لي بأنه لايحبني ويكرهني ولايفهم شئ في الحياة ،، لا بل يجب علي ان اثق تمام الثقة بأنه يحبني ويخاف عليا ،،، ولهذا فهو ينصحني ويريد لي كل السعادة ،،، ولا تتوقف الحياة عند خسراناًُ شئ ما ،،، لا بالعكس بل الحياة مستمرة ،،، ولنضع في أذهانينا أن من خسرناه سيعوضنا الله عنه خيراً ،،، ولو كان لي خيراً في هذا لما خسرته ،،، فالله سبحانة وتعالي* 
*يعمل كل شئ فيه خيراً للأنسان ،،، ولكن في أوقات الأنسان يجلس بحسرة وندم على مافقده ،،، ويتمنى لو الأيام الخوالي تعود لكي تعيد تلك الأيام التي ذهبت ،،، ولو جلس مع نفسه وتفكر في الحكمة التي جعلته يخسر هذا الشئ لوجد أن هذا باب لجلب السعادة له ،،، ولكن توقف عند هذي المحطة بخسرانه الشئ العزيز ولو كان له فيها سعادة لما جعله الله يفقده*  
*في لحظات كثيره تمر على الأنسان تجلب له السعادة ولكنه يمتنع عنها لوهماً في مخيلته بأن السعاده لاتأتي الا برجوع هذا الشئ الذي خسره ،،، وبهذا هو يضيع أيام كثيره من حياته على حسرته وندمه على مافات*  
*فالحياة أجمل وأروع من ان نجلس على ذكرى شئ كان في حياتنا فالأيام تجري والعمر يجري والحياة لالاتوقف هاهنا لا بل هي في دوارن واستمرار دائم فالعاقل من استفاد من كل تجربة عاشها في حياته واستمر في الحياة لجلب السعادة له وإلى من حولة فالحياة حلوووووووة  والشاطر الا يفهمهااا*  
*بحر الشوق*  
*الكلاام في السعادة مستمر والكل يحلم بالسعادة أنا وأنت وكل من بالكون يحلم بالسعادة *  
*أسال الله العلي االعزيز القدير بأن يجعل أيامنا وأيام الجميع مملؤة بالسعادة والتوفيق والفلاح ببركة محمد وعترته الظاهر عليهم أفضل وأتم وأزكى الصلاة والسلاام*  
*تقبل فائق تقديري وأحترامي لك* 
*وعذراً عذراً على الأطالة ولا أعلم إذ كنت قد وفيت بحق ماتفضلت علينا به او لا *  
*فقلمي طالباَ في بداية دراستة يتعلم منك استــــــــــاذي الكررررريم*  
*أسال الله بأن بنثر السعادة في كل مكان تذهب له بحق محمد وآل محمد* 
*أختك*  
*القلب الوفي *

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*يسعدني ان اكمل الحديث الذي صار مثل اي شيء مهم* 
*في حياتي اليوميه ..* 

*واسجل هنا اعجابي بكتاباتك النيرة الجميلة والهادفه ايضا لك كل الشكر والله يوفقك ان شاء الله.*

*اختصارات على درب الحياة*
*ليس في الحياة اجمل من ثغرة الفم المبتسم التي تنور الوجه وتدعو الى الطمأنينه وتبعث في الروح البهجه باختلاط الخجل والاحساس المرهف ولا انسى الروح المرحة التي يتقبلها كل الناس..*

*الابتسامة والخجل،،*
*لن تصمد ابدا امام شخص يتكلم امامك والابتسامة تملأ وجناته بدون ان يحرك يديه وبصوت منخفض فقد تتقبل منه الكلامات حتى ولو كان مخطأ لأن حينها الخجل سوف يصيبك منه .*

*الحلم والغضب،،*
*زارع الورد الذي يشقى في الزرع والري والتنظيف والعنايه المستمرة .. الم يشكو يوماً من شوكه في يده ؟..*
*ولكن يكفيه منظر الوردة والرائحة الزكيه فيزيل تعبه كتشبيه (الجواب الطيب يزيل الغضب)..*

*الحياة والحب،،*
*حياة كلها عمل في عمل ينقضى العمر والعمل في اوجه في شبابه تمر بك الايام بين جهد وتعب ومرض وملل وشقاء وعدم رضى وكل هذا يشحنه الحب .. الحب مجداف الحياة مقبضه ورد وفل ...هيا نجدف ونسير في الحياة بمجداف المحبة..*
*.*
*...ويستمر الحديث...* 

*القلب الوفي*

*لك كل الاحترام اخيه وعذاً على التأخير*
*في الرد بسبب عطل الجهاز ..* 
*ولنستمر في الكلام عن السعادة،*
*الخير ، الحب ، العطاء ،  القناعة*
*لا تبخلي اخيه فنحن في الانتظار على احر من الجمر*
*فلك كل التقدير ..* 
*والاحترام..* 




*اخوك* 
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## نون المحبة

جمـــيل جــداً ..............!

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين*  
*والصلاة والسلام على أطيب المرسلين سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله* 
*الطيبين الطاهرين والمنتجبن* 
*واللعن الدائم على أعدائهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج* 
*الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله*  
*سلامُ من الله أرسلهُ لك من قلباً مشتاقاً إلى الحديث مع جلااتكم ومن روحاً ترحل إليكم لتضع* 
*على أحرفكم بعض النور لينير درب الأحبااء إنشاء الله*  
*بحر الشوق* 
*أسال الله العلي القدير بأن يفرش دربك خيراً و يملئ حياتك حبُ ويرزقك من* 
*عطائه وتوفيقه لما يحب ويرضى بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*الخير*  

*لكي يعم الخير في حياة الأنسان عليه أن يبتعد عن جميع المعاصي التي نهانا عنها رسول الله* 
*وآهل البيت عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام والسير بنهج الرسول الكريم وأهل بيتهم الطيبن* 
*الطاهرين* 
*فبتمسكنا بمنهج أهل البيت عليهم السلام يعم كل الخير في حياتنا وبوجود الخير*  
*يأتينا الفلاح والتوفيق من رب العباد*  


*فلو أخرج الغني في كل سنة مبلغاً من المال واعطاه لشخص فقيراً لجلب له السعادة وإلى عياله وبهذا تنزل البركة على مال الغني والرحمة على الفقير ويكون بينهم صلة وصل وهو دعاء الفقير إلى الغني بطولة العمر والتوفيق من رب العباد*  
*وبهذا العمل البسيط بما يحتويه من أشياء سامية تجلب السعادة لكل من سار على نهج أهل البيت عليهم السلاام* 



*الحب*  


*أساس الحياة وبه تستمر مسيرة الحياة ولولاه لما أجتمع اثنان* 

*فبالحب ينولد حب العطاااء للجميع وبالحب تعتنق الأنسان القناعة ويتنازل عن أشياء كثيررة بقناعته بان هذا التنازل سيجلب إلى من يحب السعادة* 
*وإذ حب أنسان شخصاً يتنازل عن قناعات كثيره كان متمسك بها ولحبه لهذا الشخص يريده بان يكون من أسعد الناس فيتقبل التنازل بأقتناعه بما يريد الطرف الآخر لتعم السعادة بينهم* 
*فالحب يعلم الأنسان أشياء كثيرة ومنها حب العطاء بدون انتظار مقابل من الطرف الآخر*  

*بحر الشوق*  
*تغتالاني حيرة كبيرة في الكلاام عن الحب والعطاء فمهما كتبت لن افي بما يعتليني من حب وعطاااء*  

*افسح لك المجال استــــــــــــاذي الكررريم لتنير لنا هذي الصفحات بأروع ماتختاره لنا روحك من كلمااااات وخواااطر يتعطش لها القلب دائماً وتشتاق لرؤيتها العين*  

*تقبل فائق تقديري وأحترامي لك*  

*أختك*  

*القلب الوفي *

----------


## بحر الشوق

*شكرا لك اختي*
*نون المحبة على*
*المرور الطيب..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*والصلاة والسلام على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*
*اللهم ارحمنا بمحمد وال محمد واهدنا بمحمد وال محمد واسأل الله ان يسدد خطاك اختي الكريمة في كل دروب الحياة ويوفقك الى مراضيه امين يارب العالمين..*



*الروح وماهي واين تقع من الجسد ؟؟* 
*لربما فكر جميع الناس و العلماء عن معناها الحقيقي وموقعها وما عملها ..!!*
*ولم يستطيعوا لها تفسير سوى انا القوة الحيوية والمحركة للجسم..*
*ولكن انا البسيط من الناس  حللت على طريقتي ومن وجهت نظري الخاصة .. من مخيلتي و (الله اعلم)..*


*عرفت ان الروح مجموعة من مختلط احاسيس ومعاني تجري في مجرى كالعروق ولها قلب يضخها الى كامل اجزائها التي لا حدود لها !! ..*
*تشتعل الشعلة الاولى لتحرك الاخرى على مدى ملايين المسافات التي يعجز تفكير الانسان الوصول لها وكل هذا في روح واحدة يتعدد بها الالوان من الابيض الى ان يتدرج الى الاسود فالبياض ناصع له بريق وهاج كنور الشمس وربما اعظم من ذلك والسواد كسواد الليل وربما اعظم من ذلك ..*
*بين الشعلة والشعلة الاخرى حبيبات كالماس تسري عليه كل ما تخفيه من اسرار الحياة ..*
*تنعدم الجاذبية بمقياس السعادة الاصفر الذي تمطر عليه الشوائب والحجارة الصغيرة جداً تحاول منعه من التقدم او الصمود فلكل احساس وشعور مسار بعضها وضيفتها الاصتدام بالاخر لكي يوقفه ويعيق مسيرته..*


*يتركب الإنسان من جسد و هو التركيب المادي المنظور و الذي خلقه المولى من طين من صلصال حسب نص الايه (و خلقناكم من حماء من صلصال مسنون ) الروح و هي نفخة من المولى عز و جل اذ قال تعالى (و نفخنا فيه من روحنا ) , و علمها عند الله حيث اغلق باب البحث فيها النفس و هي المركب المادي الغير منظور و قال تعالي ( و نفس و ما سواها )..*




*الروح والعقل والمخ ..*
*المخ عضو له وظائفه الحيوية في الجسد كالسيطرة التامة على كل الاجهزة فان اصابح تلف تلفت الاسوار التي تحد الروح في الجسد وتجعله يتصرف بروحه فقط ...*
*العقل مسؤليتها الحسابات والتفكير والذاكرة بشكل عام..*
*الانسان بدون عقل تسبح روحه داخله كانها حره كأنه في حلم دائم تطير به روحه الى اي مكان بدون حدود.. (والله اعلم)* 
*قال تعالى (* و يسئلونك عن الروح قل الروح من امر ربي و ما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا*)*


*ان الروح غير النفس , و النفس غير الروح , و قوام النفس بالروح , و النفس صورة العبد و الهوى و الشهوة و البلاء معجون فيها و لا عدو أعدي لأبن آدم من نفسه فالنفس لا تريد آلا الدنيا و لا تحب آلا إياها و الروح تدعو الي الآخرة و تؤثرها , و جعل الهوى تبعاً للنفس و الشيطان نتبع النفس و الهوى و الملك مع العقل مع الروح و الله تعالى يمدهما بإلهامه و توفيقه..*




*القلب الوفي*

*الف شكر لك اخيه على التفاعل وما استفدناه من قلمك المنير تسلمين اخيه* 
*على المجهود المبذول والوقت الذي سمحتي لنا باطرائك..*
*لك كل التحية ووالتقدير..*
*و نحن باتظار المزيد..*





تحياتي
اخوك
بحر الشوق

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أطيب وأشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله* 
*سلاامُ من الله أبعثة لك أخي الكرررريم بحر الشوق ورحمتة وبركاتة وأحسانه وتوفيقه*  
*تختالني كلمات الشكر لك والأعجاب بما خطته لنا أناملك من كلاامات تحوي بطياتها الذرر والجواهر ذات الألوان الساطعة* 
*فكل حرف تسطره لنا فيه الكثيرر الكثيرر من الفائدة والعبرر* 
*ننتظر جديدك بفارغ الصبر فكل ماتقدمه لناا مميز ورائع* 
*لاحرمنا الله منك ومن تواجدك بيننااا دائما ً*  
*تقبلي مني فائق التقدير والأحتراااااام* 
*واسأل الله العلي القدير بحق محمد وآل محمد بأن يوفقك لكل مافيه خير وصلاح ويفتح لك أبواب الرزق والتوفيق بحق محمد وآل محمد وان يسدد خطااااااك وينير لك دربك في الدنيااا والاخره بحق محمد وآل محمد وصل َّ الله على سيدنا وحبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين*  
*أختك*  
*القلب الوفي*

----------


## Dew

شكراً
على الموضوع الرائع
بحر االشوق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل الله فرجهم فرجا ً عاجلاً غير آجل..

اخوي بحر الشوق .. الاخت الكريمة القلب الوفي قطبي ومحوري النقاش

دعوني اشارك معكما في هذه الواحة الغراء من منتدانا الغالي الذي قام على اكتافكم انتم وبقيت الاعضاء والمشرفين..

بالطبع لاأتوقع أن تكون مشاركتي بجودت ما تخطون ولكن منكم نستفيد واعتبروني تلميذ في مدرستكم..

مسار الحياة يبدأ منذ لحظات الولادة حين تصرخ تلك الام من شدة الالم

ويخرج الى الحياة ذلك الطفل نقي القلب والروح والصحيفه..

ويبدأ في النمو وتدور به مدارات الحياة بين فرح وحزن ضحك وبكاء 

يتعرف على هذا ويرافق ذاك و يتتطبع بطبع يبقى معه الى نهاية المطاف

فأما أن يرقى بنفسه ويدربها على شيء معين اويكتسب و يتعلم من غيره يحب ويكره يمرض و يشفا .

ويمضي به الزمن وهو غارق في متاهات الحياه ليصحو ذات يوم ويجد العمر وقد تسرب من بين أصابعه وقد وصل لسن الشيخوخه ، شيخ كبير هموم والدنيا كعجله على 
رأسه !! ياترى هل يتذكر ساعة الولادة ؟!

لسعادة ،، مسـارات وكلنا نسير في مسار ..


وقديختلف تعريف السعاده من شخص لآخر .. وكلا ً يعرفها على حسب احتياجاته ورؤيته

ومعروف لدى الجميع أننا نرى أن سعادتنا لن تكتمل إلا بوصولنا للهدف الفلاني

أو بحصولنا على الشيء الفلاني ونجاهد للوصول ونشعر بنشوة الانتصار تملىء اوصالنا

عند الوصول لأهدافنا والحصول على مانريد ولكن بعد فتره تتجه أهدافنا لشيء آخر

فنعود لنشعر أننا معذبون وسعادتنا لن تكتمل الا بالوصل لذاك الهدف .... وهكذا

وطبعا ً يختلف الامر من شخص لآخر فالبعض نسبة الطموح لديهم كبيره جدا ً 

ولو حللناها ربما تعدت الطموح للطمع والرغبه في امتلاك الكون بما فيه، هاؤولاء لن يتذوقو للسعادة طعم

لأن نسبة الطمع وحب الذات لديهم تجعلهم يرغبون في امتلاك كل شيء ولأن تحقق رغبتهم صعب

لذلك تمتلىء نفوسهم بالحسد عند رؤية من حولهم يسعدون بأمتلاك شيء.. فيما نرى

البعض الآخر يكتفي بتحديد أهدافه بدقه فيختار بعنايه ما يقيم حياته بشكل طبيعي فيكفيه

ذل الحاجه لمحيطه .. وقله نجدهم بلا أهداف ولا طموح ما أتاهم أخذوه وما يحتاج منهم لسعي

وجهد تركوه .. هاؤولاء بلا طموح وتجدهم يعتمدون على الحظ .

وأنا أرى أن الشخص الذكي هو من يخطط لكل صغيره وكبيره في حياته ويحاول رسم جدول لكل شيء

مثلا ً الطالب قبل أن يصل للمرحله النهائيه ماقبل الجامعه من المفترض أن يحدد أهدافه لدراسته المستقبليه
وعلى هذا الاساس يتوجه ليباشر خط سيره .

حدد ماهو مهم في حياتك ما الوظيفه اللتي ترغب في شغلها مستقبلا .. ما الاشياء اللتي ترغب في اقتنائها
أو مثلا ً في حياتنا اليوميه أتوقع أن الفوضى وعدم التخطيط هي سبب من اسباب عدم شعورنا بالسعاده
لماذا لانقوم بتقسيم أوقاتنا كجدول ........

ونرى ماهي الاشياء اللتي تضفي على عالمنا السعاده 

كأن أخصص مثلا ً وقت لزيارة الأقارب .. وآخر لممارسة هوايتي المحببه ، وأرى الوقت الذي يصادف

تجمع كل أفراد اسرتي لأكون معهم ونقضي أمتع الاوقات برفقتهم قبل أن يأتي يوم لاأجدهم

ابحث وفكر ما الذي يسعد أحبتي وحاول جهدك اسعاد من يحيون في محيطك واغترف من نهر الحب الاسري

ركز على ماهو إيجابي في من حولك وفي نفسك وفي الحياة بشكل عام انظر للعالم بتفائل ورضا

حاول ألا تتوقف عند اخطاء الآخرين كثيرا ً بل مررها أو مر بها مرور الكرام

وتغاضى عما يمكن التغاضي عنه ... 

قم بواجباتك الدينيه والدنيويه على أكمل وجه .. وأنا على ثقه أنك بعد كل هذا

ستشعر بالرضا وهذا هو سر السعاده .

----------


## بنت العواميه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين* 


*أخي بحر الشوق...*
*أختي القلب الوافي...*
*أخي شبكه الناصره...* 

*مشكوووووورين على الموضوع الرائع والمثالي بكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معنى..
*
*سلمت يمناكم الكريمه على ماخطته لتنير به قلوبنا المعتمه...* 
*كلامكم يعجز لساني عن وصفه...*
*موضوع بمنتهى الروعه..* 


*أقبلوني تلميذه  بينكم..*
*وأتمنى أن الحوار يستمر وبقوووووه...* 
*لكم كامل أحترامي* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*الف شكر لك اختي* 
*القلب الوفي على مشاركاتك الغراء واتمنى ان تستمري في العطاء*
*اما بالنسبة لي قأنا باقي الى ماشاء الله والله اساعدني على طرح*
*المفيد للجميع..*

*تقبلي تحياتي اخيه ولك مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير* 




*اخوك* 
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
*اشكرك لك مروك اخي ديو* 
*وعلى اطلاعك على الموضوع..* 


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اخي وصديقي العزيز شبكة اسعدني حضورك وزاد الصفحات نور قلمك بريقاً*
*فعلاً وكما عهدناك..* 
*جداً جميلة مشاركتك على هذه الساحة البسيطة المنطلقة بالفكر الى البعيد* 
*ان شاء الله لي رجعه لأكمل معك حديث مطول عن اكتفاء الذات..* 


*تقبل تحياتي اخوك المخلص*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

> *أقبلوني تلميذه بينكم..*
> *وأتمنى أن الحوار يستمر وبقوووووه...* 
> *لكم كامل أحترامي* 
> *تحياتي*



 


* كبرتينا واجد اخيه لأن احنا اصلا تلامذه مثلك في هذه الحياة*
*واخذنا الدروس ليس من فم المعلم بل من تجراب الحياة..*
** 
*اتمنى لك اخيه بنت العواميه كل الفائدة واستمري معنا والله يعطيك*
*العافية..*



*تحياتي*
*اخوك*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..* 


*اكمل على البداية التي شرفنا الاخ العزيز*
*شبكة مشاركته في هذه الزاوية الغراء...* 

*عندما تتحول امانينا الى اشياء ما ديه بالمعنى*
*بعد ان تتحقق لربما كسبنا بعض الشي من الثقة*
*في النفس ونرى ان ما تحقق هو اماني كانت مرسومه*
*في داخلنا والهدف المرجو تحقق..*
*تستطيع بهذه الكلمات ان تصل الى ابعاد حدود ذاتك*
*كالتطور والاستمرار..* 
*صلب الموضوع..*
*......*
*(والذات هي كل منظم يعبر عنه الشخص باستخدام ضمائر المتكلم)*
*ويتكون مفهوم الذات من أفكار الفرد الذاتية المنسقة المحددة الأبعاد عن العناصر المختلفة لكينونته الداخلية أو الخارجية. وتشمل هذه العناصرالمدركات والتصورات التي تحدد خصائص الذات كما تنعكس إجرائيا في وصف الفرد لذاته كما يتصورها هو \" مفهوم الذات المدرك \" ، والمدركات والتصورات التي تحدد الصورة التي يعتقد إن الآخرين في المجتمع يتصورنها والتي يتمثلها الفرد من خلال التفاعل الاجتماعي مع الآخرين \" مفهوم الذات الاجتماعي \" والمدركات والتصورات التي تحدد الصورة المثالية للشخص الذي يود أن يكون \" مفهوم الذات المثالي** \".*


*(* *زهران، 1982، ص : 83**) منقول من مصادر علميه..*


*وفي تفسير اخر*

*الصورة التي يعرف الإنسان نفسه بها**.*

*هي الإطار الذي يستطيعالإنسان أن يطبع نفسه فيه بحيث يكون ملما بما في نفسه، وهذه المعلومات التي يتوصل إليها الإنسان عن نفسه، تعتبر أشياء تعلما عن نفسه، لهذا السبب استطاع أن يصور نفسهبأسلوب يستطيع من خلاله معرفة الكثير عن حقيقته. ( صالح، 1985، ص : 183**) منقول من مصادر علميه..*



*نتاج هذا الكلام هو ان الذات تتبلور في شخصية كل واحد* 
*ولسنا على ذات واحدة فسبحان الله الذات كبصمات الاصابع*
*لايتشابه فيها اثنين ..*
*فاعلم من ذلك انك وحيد لا مثيل لك على الاطلاق حتى ولو لك*
*توأم فاعلم ان ذاتك ليست كذاته..* 
*مع اطيب التحية لك اخي شبكة*
*والاعضاء الكرام..* 

 :cool:  
*اخوكم*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بنت العواميه

> *فاعلم من ذلك انك وحيد لا مثيل لك على الاطلاق حتى ولو لك*
> *توأم فاعلم ان ذاتك ليست كذاته..*



*كم هو جميل أن ينفرد الأنسان بشخصه وفعاله..*
*ولكن هذا الشي أصبح على زاويه الأنقراض..*
* فالكل يسعى للتقليد حتى بأفكاره وآرائه..*


*أخ بحر الشوق كلامتك فوق الرائعه..*
*ننتظر المزيد..*


*تحياتي*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*هلا يالأخت*
*بنت العوامية*
*اشكر لك مرورك..*
*وتسلمين على الاضافة*
*البسيطة المطرية..*
*واتمنى منكم التفاعل* 
*الجزيل..*


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## نبيل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا وحبيب قلوبنا ابا القاسم محمد* 
*وعلى اله الطيبين الطاهرين*
*السلام عليكم* 
*اخي الكريم بحر الشوق*
*الاخوة الكرام وكل من شارك وبعث الحرارة والتشويق في هذا الموضوع*
*اسمحوا لي ان ان يكون لي رائيي المتواضع في  الموضوع بعد اذنكم*
*وانتم الاساتذه الكبار*
*ومع كل ما تقدمتم به من درر فكرية ونظريات علمية*
*لا بد ان يقف عندها الانسان ويتفكر ويطرب من الفكر المنير ويعترف انه*
*لبحار الشوق*
*امير* 
*اما السعادة فهي مرحلة يعيشها الانسان بنائها في داخله ومنبعها هو*
*اي الانسان ولا يمكن ان ياخذها من احد. او ان يبحث عنها عند الاخرين* 
*لانها هي نتيجة تفاعل لما يختزنه عقله وذاته*
*السعادة حالة داخلية بين العقل والذات الموروثة والمكتسبة*
*والعقل هو الاساس في كل العملية لانه يستقبل المحيط الخارجي وربما يصنعه*
*وكل ذلك له علاقة بالمخزون بالذاكرة والثقافة والمعرفة*
*التي كما تفضلت اخي الكريم هي الحالة المنفردة ولا يمكن ان تتطابق مع اي انسان اخر*
*ومثلا انه ربما تكون قمة السعادة عند احدنا ان يقتني سيارة فخمة واخر موديل*
*واخر يرى ذلك شيىء عادي ولا يشكل له حالة سعادة والامثلة كثيرة في هذا المظمار*
*والسعادة لتكون سعادة لا بد ان يكون في مخزون العقل حالة غير سعيدة*
*والحالة الغير سعيدة هي التي تُظَهّر وتجعل السعادة موجودة*
*كما الليل والنهار والصحة السقم والفقر الغناء الخ ..*
*لذالك ليس هناك سعادة مستمرة بل هناك مرحلة او احظات او ساعات يشعر بها الانسان بالسعادة ونتخفض لتصل الى حالة الرضا وربما هنا تكون مستمرة كما ان التعاسة حالة عابرة وممكن ان ترتفع وتكون حالة تذمر مستمرة وفي حالة السعادة والكابة اذا كانتا حالتين مستمرتين فهنا ندخل في الحالة التي اعتقد اتها تصنف مرضّية سواء كانت سعادة ام كابه*
*والحالة المستقرة هي الحالة التي تكون متوازنة بين كل الاحتمالات*
*ويحكمها العقل والعلم والمنطق الا انه لا تخلو الحالة المستقرة من التاثيرالخارجي الذي يكون الانسان لا حول له به ولا قوة* 
*اي انه لا يمكنه ان يختار لون بشرته او لون عينيه اوجنسيته وحتى دينه*
*وامور كثيرة لا يمكن ان يكون هو صاحب القرار بها*
*لذلك ان الذات والعقل والسعادة كلها تخضع بنسبة لا باس بها لعوامل خارجة عن نطاق نفوذها وقدرتها*  
*القوة ومصدر الرضا*
*ان توَظف تلك العوامل الموروثة مع العوامل المكتسبة لمصلحة المنطق السليم* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين* 
*عفوا على الاطالة والاسترسال*
*تحياتي لكم اخوتي الكرام*
*اخوكم* 
*نبيل*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*اخي العزيز* 
*نبيل*
*لن يكف نزف القلم* 
*عن اعلان الاعجاب*
*بشخصكم الكريم*
*ولن يكف عن نزف* 
*نقل المشاعر..*
*شكراً لك اخي على*
*هذا التفاعل الجني*
*واعدك برجوعي بموضوع*
*تحت عنوان الطاقة الكامنه*
*لدى الانسان وكيف يستفيد*
*منها تحت ضوء الابراج..*

** 

*تحياتي*
*اخوك*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## نبيل

*اخي الكريم*
*بحر الشوق*
*اشكر لكم الاهتمام بالموضوع* 
*واشكر لك الرد المميز باللطافة والدماثة*
*نحن بانتظار كل ما تختاره وبشوق*
*لانك خير من يمخر عباب بحار المواضيع* 
*المهمة*
*ما تطول الغيبة*
*تحياتي لك وحترامي*
*نبيل*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*للاسف يا اخ نبيل* 
*انا وضعت موضوع* 
*مثل ماوعدتك بس*
*بعد الجهد ما احد*
*فهمني وانا اعتذر*
*لك عن حذفه لان هذه*
*المواضيع تاخذ مني وقت*
*طويل واخاف بالنهاية*
*يجي احد افسره تفسير*
*التصور والجمع اكرر لك* 
*اسفي وخلينا هنا بس على*
*مجال السعادة لأن اذواق الناس* 
*تختلف وانا اسف للأخت والجميع..*


*بحر الشوق*

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله*

*سلام من الله ورحمتة وبركاتة لك أخي بحر الشوق* 

*اسمح لي بعدم الرد ليس لاني لااريد الرد لابالعكس فمالدي الكثير الكثير للرد عليك فيه ولكن افضل السكوت في هذا الحال لان كلامي عندك غير مقبول*

*تقبل فائق تقديري وأحترامي لك*

*أختك*

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## نبيل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..
الاخ الكريم* 
*بحر الشوق*
*لقد اطلعت على الموضوع والصراحة* 
*الموضوع شيق ومهم ولا اخفي عليك اني مدخن*
*لذلك لم اقم بالتجربة وبالمناسبة احّيك لانك غير مدخن*
*ولاكن  كان ممكن الابقاء على الموضوع للاضائه على كل اشكال الرياضة* 
*والتمارين المتعلقه بكيفية التطوير النفسي والروحي اذا جاز التعبير*
*وتكون معلومة للجميع للثقافة العامة*
*اشكرك اخي الكريم للتوضيح* 
*واشكر المجهود الذي تبذله*
*لتعطينا ثمرة تعبك ووقتك*
*والذي لا يرى البعض به سوى* 
*بعض الاسطر المطبوعه*
*احيك اخي الكريم واني ارى* 
*في كل حرف من مشاركاتك*
*ووراء كل كلمة* 
*رجل مستقيم*
*معطاء*

*نبيل*
* 
**
*

----------


## @عاشقة الحوراء@

تسلمي بحر الشوق
على هالكلمات الرئعه 
بتوفيق
تحياتي
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكوره

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*الاخت الفاضلة القلب الوفي*
*لم اعتبر تصرفي سيء ابدا*
*ولكن الذي ارجعني هوايتي*
*وهي اسعاد الغير فكيف احزن* 
*وانا اسعى لجلب السعادة لكم*
*او اقبل رد او لا اقبله فرجعت وصححت*
*كل شيء لأن لك حرية الرأي*
*حتى ولو كنت قد تحسست*
*لأن المواضيع هذه ساقبل بها*
*وهي ليست نسخ ولصق بل*
*سيكون مجهود اجني ثمرته*
*منكم فاسمحي لي سيدتي*
*ان كنت قد قصرت فانا اخ*
*لك واعتبري اخاك اخطأ*
*واصفحي..* 
*اتمنى منك زيارة صفحاتي*
*والاستمرار بالعطاء المزهر*
*مع الشكر..*



*اخوك بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*اخي وعزيزي نبيل*
*اثلجني ردك وانا اسف*
*ان كان اطلت في وضعه*
*ولكن لم اكن اقصد هذا*
*فانا وضعته لارى التفاعل*
*انا محتال صحيح بس*
*والله العظيم اني اشتاق*
*للكتابه بين احبابي* 
*وان شاء الله وبتوفيقه*
*ساضع الموضوع في*
*القريب العاجل..*
*تحياتي لك اخي*
*واتمنى لك وللجميع*
*الفائده..*



*اخوك*
*بحر*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*@عاشقة الحوراء@*
*تحيه وتقدير..*
*لك اخيه على مرورك*
*ونتمى منك المشاركه*
*بما يجود به قلمك..*
*شاكرين لك الاهتمام*
*بما نجود..*


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## نبيل

*يا بحر انت* 
*كبير*
*وانشاء الله دوم*
*كبير*

*تبيل*

----------


## مُزن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*جزيل الشكر لكم اخواني* 
*بحر الشوق* 
*القلب الوفي*
*على هذا الطرح المتميز* 
*وهذه المجادلة الهادفه*
*اتمنى الأستمرار على هذا العطاء*
*اختكم مُزن*

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين وأفضل وأتم وأزكى الصلاة والسلام علي سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله*

*سلام من الله ورحمتة وبركاتة لك أخي بحر الشوق* 

*وتحية أجلال لك على هذا التفهم الذي توقعته منك من البداية ولولا عظمة مكانتكم وحسن أخلاقكم لما كنا من المتابعين لكل ماتجوده به روحكم لنا وتسطره اناملكم الكريمة لنا في هذي الشبكة الرائعة ونحن في قسم تطوير الذات وكل شخص مهما تحلى بصفات يطمح إلى الأفضل من تطوير في ذاته ونفسه واختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية* 


*اسأل الله العلي القدير بأن يوفقك لكل مافيه خيرر وأن يسعدك في الدارين بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*تقبل فائق تقديري واحترامي لك*

*أختك* 

*القلب الوفي * 
*
*

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام..

بصراحة موضوع رائع وكلمات ومعاني أروع ..

لقد أعجبيني القسم الذي تحدثت فيه عن الروح..

لكن هذا لا يخفي إعجابي بالموضوع بحد ذاته ..

فهي كلمات رائعة نسجتها لنا أخي بحر الشوق ..

كلمات عميقة في معانيها صادقة باحساسها ..

فسلمت يداك على ما قدمت..

ونحن بانتظار المزيد..

والسلام...

أختك ..

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*اخي العزيز*

* نبيل*

*لقد اعطيتني اكثر*
*مما استحق وهذا*
*ان دل دل على حسن*
*خلقك وطيب تعاملك*
*تمنياتي لك بدوام الصحة..*
*ياكبير..*
*وان شاء الله معنا على الخير..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*مزن*

*شكرا لك على مرورك*
*واستفدتي من الحديث*
*لك كل الشكرعلى ذلك..*


*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*القلب الوفي*


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة من الله وبركاته ونور لا ينقطع ابداً*
*عفوا اخيه على ما جاء مني واسأل الله ان تكوني* *في خير*
* وصحة وعافيه وان يظل التواصل مستمر الى ما شاء الله..*
*لك مني كل التحية والتقدير..*


** 


*اخوك* 
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*عزيزي بحر الشوق*
*جميل طرحك* 
*موضوعك في قمة الجمال ومحتواه مفيد ورائع*
*يعطيك الله العافيه اخي العزيز*
*ولا احرمنا الله من هذا العطاء الكريم والمفيد*
*تحياتيلك بالتوفيق الدائم..*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*الله اسلمك اخيه..*

*شجون آل البيت*

*على مرورك المميز*
*واشكرك على اعجابك*
*وان شاء الله تكوني من*
*المتابعين للقادم..* 


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلَّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

يسلموووو بحر الشوق

القلب الوفي 

على الموضوع والمجادله المفيدة والحوار الشيق الذي دار بينكما في السعادة 

وننتظر المزيد المزيد من مشاركاتكم الهادفة

ولو بيدي لقدمت لكم وسام ذهبي على هذا الحوار الهادف جداً جداً 

وموضوع يستحق الاستمرار على منواله 

ويسلمووو الى كل من شارك واضاف على الموضوع من كلامات هادفه

تحياتي

لؤلؤة البحر

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*اسعدنا مرورك اخيه*

*لؤلؤة البحر*

*ولعى تعليقك على الموضوع*
*واتمنى منك المشاركة بما*
*تجود به نفسكم..*
*ولكم تحياتي..*



*بحر الشوق*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
يعطيك الله العافية على الموضوع الرائع 
نتمنى نشوف المزيد منكم  بحر الشوق
تحياتي اليكم 
ام محمد

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*الف شكر لك*
*اخيه..*

* ام محمد*

*على مرورك* 
*الطيب وان شاء*
*الله يوفقنا الله*
*الى خير..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## الأمل كله

(السعادة  ) موضوع راااااااااائع جدا و ياالله جعل السعادة ماتفارقنا 
أتمنى لك التوفيق يا ااااااااااااااارب

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل  على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*الف شكر لك*
*اخيه..*

*الامل كله*

* على* *مرورك الكريم*
*واطرائك بالسعادة*
*والاعجاب..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## safwat

بس لو تعطونا التكمله الي الواحد تستكمل الفكره بعقلو
لا تخاف اخي الموضوع جميل وملفت
تسلم اليد
شكرا صفوت

----------


## w_alwaheed

*مشكوووره اختي على الموضوع اللحلووووووووووووووو* 

*والسعاده فعلا شيئ حسي يشعر به الشخص من غير ان يراااه   * 


*والله يعطي الجميع السعااااااااااااااااااده .....................يارب*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*الف شكر لكم على الاطلالة*
*الرائعة اخوتي..*

*عسى ان تكون ايامك*
*مليئة بالسعادة والرضى...*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## مقبرة الأوهام

ما اروع القطرات التي سالت من بحر شوقك الشفاف 
أهديكي هاذا الشكر من أعمق أحاسيسي كما هي كلماتك 
تحياتي 
مقبرة الأوهام  :embarrest:   :embarrest:

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*بل الشكر لك*

*اخيه*

مقبرة الاوهام


* على مرورك الذي اخجل سطور..*
*تمنيات لكم بالسعادة..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*




*الحمد لله ربي العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير خلقه محمد الطاهر الامين وعلى ال بيته المعصومين المنتجبين..*


*بعد طول الغياب ارجع اكمل بعض اوشيء بسيط لاضيف نكهة السعادة على اصحاب ومنتادي المنتدى الغالي..*


*لايستطيع أحد أن يضع لهذه الكلمة ( السعادة ) تعريف موحد يناسب الجميع فكل شخص ينشدها بشكل مختلف ويراها في جوانب تلمسه وليس بالضروره أن تلمس غيره ...*

* فالواقع أنها احساس داخلي يشرق على نفسك وروحك وينعكس على ملامح وجهك وتصرفاتك لترى الدنيا أكثر جمالاً ويزداد حبك لمن حولك وتتضاعف قدرتك على العطاء وفرصك للنجاح ...*

* ترى نفس الأشياء التي كنت تراها من قبل فتجدها مختلفه ومتألقة ....* 

*وتتألق معها الابتسامة على وجهك كلحن يعلن انجلاء شجن القلوب وهموم الحياة ...* 

*ولا نستطيع حصر أسباب السعادة فقد تسعد بالمكان وقد تسعد بالصحبة وقد تسعد بالمال وقد تسعد بإثباث ذاتك ونجاحك ...* 

*إلا أنني أعود لنقطة أنها تنبع من داخلنا وبامكاننا التحكم بها الى حد كبير فأنت عندما تحصل على شيء تريده تشعر بالسعاده ليس لأنك امتلكت كل ماتريد ولكن لأنك في لحظة نسيت بقية الأشياء التي تحتاج اليها ...*

* فالحياة هنا منحتك خيط السعادة لتتبعه وبامكانك أن  تجعله يطول وتغزل من الخيط نسيج بألوان بهيجة ...*

* أو تقطعه و تقتل الفرحة في لحظة مولدها بالأفكار السلبية ....*

* وهنا تلعب طبيعة  شخصية الانسان دور كبير ليكون سعيدا أو شقيا ، فالبعض لايعرف القناعة ولايرضى بمايملك بل يهوى النظر الى نصف الكوب الفارغ وان ملأته له بالمزيد يبقى  تركيزه على الجزء المتبقى فلا يروي عطشه أبداً ولايستمتع بما يملك ويقتل بسخطه كل طموحاته ...*

* والبعض تسيطر عليه الأفكار السلبية والذكريات المؤلمة ليحيا أسيرا لها وينظر للمستقبل بمنظار قاتم لا مساحة فيه لاختراق النور ...* 

*كلها أساليب تفكير تحكم شخصياتنا وتجعلنا نركض خلف السعادة ونبحث عنها حتى تصبح بين أيدينا فنركلها بأقدامنا ....* 

*أذكر كتابا شهيرا بعنوان ( بالرغم من كل شي بإمكانك أن تكون سعيدا ) يقول الكاتب :* 

*السعاده هي الحاضر ..*

*هي هذه اللحظة وهذا المكان حيث تعطي عقلك لحظة استرخاء ... تتذكر كل ماتملك وتستمتع بالسعادة دون أن تعلق أسبابها على أحداث معينة تترقبها أو تصور محدد لاتحيد عنه ...*

* فكر كيف تكون سعيدا الآن فقط :*

*ولم أتمكن من الاقتناع برؤية الكاتب في مسألة تعطيل العقل ...* 
*فشعرت بها ( السعادة البلهاء ) يحتمل أن تنجح في الأحوال البسيطة ولكن اذا اتبعها الانسان وسيطرت عليه فكرة كيف أكون سعيدا الآن ليتخذ على أساسها قراراته واختياراته بما فيها المصيرية فمن الطبيعي أن تتحول هذه السعادة الوقتية الى شقاء ...* 
*ما نتفق عليه جميعا هو أن السعادة غاية وما أراه أنها ليست حدث ولا أشخاص بل هي الاحساس والسر النائم بداخلنا يترقب أن نوقظه بخبر خارجي .....*
* ويتأمل أن يرشدنا أحد إلى طريقه بالإيمان و القناعه والأمل والثقه والتفاؤل ....* 
*بهذا ، وبهذا فقط  تتغير نظرتنا للحياة ونتمكن من استقبال مؤشرات السعادة واحتضانها بقوة فالعمر لا يحتمل كل هذا الحزن والحياة لا تستحق كل هذا الهم ....* 
*و كل يرى السعادة ويشعر بها بشكل مختلف ...* 
*من وجهة نظري هي الاطمئنان وراحة البال فهنيئا لمن يحصل على ذلك ....*
* هنيئاً له ،،*

*نغم الحروف: 
 
قد تدق كلماتك على أوتار قلبي فتسعدني ....* *
**وقد أذكرها في وحدتي وتؤنسني ....* *
**لكن سعادتي الحقيقية هي ما تشاركني  فيها ...* 
*
**سعادتي هي أن أستبدل ( ضمير المتكلم ) بحرف الألف لتشمل الكلمة اثنين وتصبح ( سعادتنا )*
* ....
**سعادتي هي الشيء الوحيد الذي أقبل فيه بشريك ....* *
**وبدونك يصبح معنى هذه الكلمة ناقص... مبتور... 
* 




*يتبع..* 



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق من الأولين والأخرين سيدنا وحبيب قلوبنا ابا القاسم محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام ويم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب ان اشاء الله*

*سلامُ من الله ورحمتة وبركاتة وتوفيقه عليكأستاذي الكريم بحر الشوق*

*حا نحن من جديد نجتمع لنتحدث عن السعادة التي هي مبتغى الجميع الكبير والصغير*

*يختلف مفهوم السعادة من شخص لأخر كما تفضلت استأذي الكريم*

*البعض تكون سعادته بإيجاد الحب مع شخص آخر يشاطره أفكاره واحساسه  واسراره* 
*وكل شئ ،،،*
*والبعض الآخر تكون سعادته بأمتلاك المال ليقوم بكل مايحلو له ليشعر بذلك بالسعادة التي* 
*تغمره ولكن هل سيكون قلبه في هذه الحال في سعادة وراحة ؟!؟!*

*الأنسان يضع في ذهنه شئ فيسعى لتحقيقة وقد يعمل اي شئ فقط ليمتلك هذا الشئ الذي في ذهنه وقد يحصل عليه وقد لايحصل إذ حصل عليه فسعادته تشعره بأنه طائر يطير فوق السحاب وإذ لم يحصل عليه فالحزن سيغرقه كأن الموت قد دنا منه ،،،*

*الله اعطانا نعمة العقل لكي نفكر ونعرف ماهو الصالح لنا وماهو الغير صالح ،،، ومالسعادة الحقيقة التي بالفعل ستريح لي عقلي وقلبي وضميري ،،، فأذا وفقت لشئ فهذا* 
*سيشعرني بسعادة ولكن هل هذه السعادة فيها راحة لضميري فبعض الأحيان تكون سعادتي على حساب غيري وهذه السعادة سأعيشها اوقات معينة وبعدها سأعود لحالة الحزن لما سيصبني من حالة بسبب صوت الضمير الذي صحى بداخلي وإذ لم يصحى سيأتي يوم لابد بأن يصحى وقد يدمرني بسبب سعادة سعيت إليها وهي من حق غيري ،،، وسيشعر كل من حولي بذلك لما سيرون من حال قد وصلت إليه ،،،*

*ملامح السعادة تشرق في وجهه الأنسان وتعكس معاملته مع جميع الناس فيحاول بقدر مايستطيع ان ينشر السعادة والفرحة والبهجة على جميع من حوله كالحزن عندما يسطر على أنسان فأنه سيؤثر ذلك عليه وعلى معاملته مع الأخرين كأن يوجهه لهم الشتائم ويشك فيهم ويحاول بأن يضعهم في مواقف غير لائقة ،،،* 

*السعادة الحقيقة هي السعادة التي يشعر بها الأنسان وهو يناجي ربه رافع كفه للسماء فتسيل الدموع من عينه لتمر على خديه فتزيل الأحزان والأحقاد من قلبه وتمحو الذنوب من صفيحة اعماله فيشعر بالراحة التي لايضاهيها راحة ،،،*

*السعادة هي راحة الفكر والضمير لا السعادة من تكون البسمة مرتسمة على وجنتيه والأحزان كلها في قلبه السعادة من كان ضميره مرتاح فهذا الأنسان السعيد حقاً ،،، وستبقى سعادته للنهاية ،،، فهنيئاً لمن ضميره مرتاح فهذا من سيشعر بالسعادة الحقيقية وينام وفكره وقلبه يدعو للجميع بالخير لا ان ينام ودموعه تنزل من قهر وظلم يظن بأن غيره قد تسبب له بي اي سبب كان ،،، البعض يجلب الحزن لنفسه ويبيع السعادة بسبب حساسيته الكثيره كمن يتأثر بكلمة توجه له او لغيره فيأخذه لنفسه هو وهذا خطأ ،،، علينا ان نصفي قلوبنا وتفكيرنا من كل هذه الشوائب الحساسية الزائدة ،،، فالدنيا لاتسوى بأن نظن بغيرنا ظن السؤ وان نضعهم في موقف محرج او مهين قد يتحسس منه هو وقد يصيبه في يوم من الأيام فالدنيا يوم لك ويوم عليك فأنت اليوم تظن في غيرك فيأتي اليوم الذي يظن غيرك فيك فهل تحب بأن تكون في هذا الموقف ،،، ولو عذرت هذا الشخص لما فعله لعذرك غيرك بما فعلته ،،، فالجميع يحب ان يسامحه الغير لموقف كان به فلما لانسامح غيرنا على اخطائهم لنشعرهم بالسعادة ونشعر نحن بسعادتهم ،،، فالسعادة هي السعادة التي تنشر عبيرها للجميع* 

*هنا واترك لك الحديث استأذي الكريم بحر الشوق لتغرقنا بما لديك من عبير في السعادة*

*اسأل الله العزيز الحكيم بأن يجعلك من السعداء في الدنيا والاخرة بحق محمد وآل محمد*

*فائق تقديري واحترامي وخالص دعواتي بك بالموفقية السرمدية*

*أختك*

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم*
*السعادة كلمة تحمل في طياتها الكثير من المقايس الروحية والعملانية*
*وتعود الى الخلفية الثقافية لكل من يود ان يبحث في خظم السعادة* 
*الذي لا نهاية له*
*وتحت عنوان القناعة كنز لا يفنى*
*يمكن ان تختلف السعادة بين الناس وكلٌ* 
*من اين استقى ما في داخله من الثافة والمفاهيم*
*لذا لا مقياس ولا امكانية لجعل السعادة حالة* 
*يمكن البحث بها كاية حالة ممكن ان تكون لدى اية* 
*انسا**ن*
*كل الشكرللاخوه المشاركين في الموضوع الشيق*
*وتحية للاخت*
*بحر الشوق* 
*على الطرح الممتاز للموضوع*
*سلامي وتحياتي*

----------


## همسات وله

اخي بحر الشوق  مشوار السعاده من اصعب المشاوير واسهلها في نفس الوقت وهدا يترتب على الشخص نفسه 

فمن كان عارفا باصول الحياة وقوانينها 

واتبع كل القواعد الموضوعه لتسهيل الوصول الى السعاده 

وفطن الى كل الصعوبات التي قد تواجهه وعالجها بكل حنكه ودكاء 

وعمل  على تدليل كل العقبات الموضوعه في دربه التي قد وضعت بقصد اوبدون قصد 

والمهم والاهم هو ان يكون مؤمنا ومتمسكا بالله وغير يأس من رحمة الله 

عندها وبكل ثقه اقول انه وصل الى قمة السعاده وليس السعاده فقط 


شكرا لك اخي العزيز وبنتظار تكملة الموضوع 

                          همسات وله 
                               مع تحياتي للجميع

----------


## نور الشمس

يسلمووووووو على هالطرح الجميل يااخوووى بحر الشوق

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## همسات وله

موضوع رائع وجميل يفتح الابواب امام قلوبنا للبحث في ماهية السعادة 
ويخط دروب من الامل للذين قد فقدو الامل في الوصول الى السعاده 
ويفرش بساط من الورود والنرجس الساحر امام كل مسافر الى السعاده 
واورث ظلال من الحب والوئام على رؤوس كل الزائرين لبلاد السعاده 
وبنى قصور من الفرح والعشق لكل ساكن في رحاب وطن السعاده 

الله يعطيك العافيه يا بحر الشوق وعساك على القوه دوم 

مع تحياتي لك همسات وله

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*


*اختي الكريمة..*

*همسات وله*

*بل مروركم الاجمل..*
*واضافتكم الاروع..*
*تسلمين على النقش الجميل..*





*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## malaak

موضوع شيّق جدا جدا

لا حرمنا الله من إبداعك أخي

بانتظار كل جديد

ملاك

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*يكفي اخيه..*

*ملاك*

*تسجيلكم الحظور فهذا*
*ما يخجلنا من القليل الذي..*
*نقدم تحت بحوركم..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*اختي الكريمة..*


*القلب الوفي*


*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*تعزيزاً  لآرائكم السامية ومن اجل استمرار العطاء انحني لكم من اجل تميزكم واسمحي لي بان اكمل ما ابتدنا من حديث في السعادة..*


*باستمرار الحياة وعلى صعوبة العيش يعيش هناك اناس قانعون راضون بما قسمه الله لهم ، يعملون ويكدون طوال النهار باجر لا يغني من جوع ووسط اعاصير الحروب ومشاكل الشعوب يعودون الى منازلهم منهكون ولكن هناك زوجه واولاده الذين ينسوهم طعم مرارة الحياة في الخارج ويعاودوا الكره في كل يوم ياترى ماهو السبب الذي يجعلهم يستمروا في ذلك التعب ويتواصل في العطاء؟..*

*سؤال وجيه اظن ان بامكاني الاجابة بسهوله اليكم عندي..*

*يحتوي الانسان على ملايين الخلايا من رأسه الى اخمص قدمه كلها متكاتفه وتعمل بانتظام رغم ما تمر به من متاعب يكون سببها صاحبها والذي يجعلها مستمرة هي الحياة لكونها مادة حياتيه..* 

*ذلك الانسان الذي يكافح من اجل البقاء ايضاً ومن اجل اسرته التي يعولها هي كلامات فقط لا غير التي تكون بمثابة مكافئة او تحفيز للعطاء ..* 
*اقرب الصورة اكثر..*
* ما شعورك بعد ان كلفت بهدم حائط صغير نسبياً على ان يكون باجر 100 ريال وبعد ان انهيت عملك اعطيت الاجر؟!* 

*بالطبع السعادة ميزان الحياة بين التعب والراحة وبين الجهد والاسترخاء وبين النفس وصاحبها محور الحديث القادم ان شاء الله...*


*ولك اخيه القلب الوفي اترك المجال لنستأنس بروعة الحديث..*
*وبانتظار الاجمل والارقى من قلمك اخيه..*
*في حفظ الله..* 





*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين الذي منا علينا بولاية أمير المؤمنين علي ابن ابي طالب عليه افضل واتم وازكي الصلاة والسلام وعلى رسول الله افضل التحيا والسلام ومن قلب مشتاق لزيارة فاطمة الزهراء عليها وعلى ذريتها افضل واتم الصلاة والسلام عدد ماخلق الله من خلائق وعجائب في هذا الكون رزقنا الله وإياكم السعادة في الدارين بحقهم فهم مصدر السعادة لنا في الدنيا والآخرة*

*سلاامُ من الله أبعثهُ لكَ استأذي الكريم بحر الشوق عبر صفحات موضوع السعادة ورحمتة وبركاتة وتوفيقه عليك بحق محمد وآل محمد*

*وتحية أجلال وأكرام لشخصكم الكريم على ماخطته اناملكم الشريفه من كلامات في ردكم لنا*

*قوة الأرادة تجعل الأنسان يكافح ويجتهد في الحصول على مايريد في هذه الحياة وتوصله الى قمم النجاح بصبره ومكافحته وشجاعته فعندما يضفر بما يريد فسيشعر بسعادة تغمرة من بعد تعب وثقل كان يحملة فلا راحة من دون* *عناء وتعب فمن يتعب ويشقى سيشعر بقيمة النتيجة الذي حاز عليها من ذلك وبالخصوص عندما يقوم بفعل ذلك لأجلب السعادة لمن هم حوله وقربين منه ويحبهم ويحبونه*


*بعض الأشخاص يتسلل لهم الملل في المواصله فيما يريدون الحصول عليه والسبب قلة صبرهم في تحمل العناء والتعب فمن يريد جلب السعاده له ولمن حوله فليكن مستعداً لتقديم الثمن في ذلك فمن يريد الحصول على شئ فليتحمل كل شئ إلى ان يحصل على مبتغاه وتكون السعاده له في ذلك بشرط ان لايكون في ذلك إيذاء إلى اي شخصاً كان* 

*فبعد مايبذله الأنسان من جهد في الحصول على مايريد لجلب السعاده لمن يريد فيتلقى كلمة واحدة تنسيه كل الجهد الذي بذله في ذلك اليوم بكلمة نستطيع ان نمسح كل الضغوطات والتعب الذي تحمله هذا الشخص لأجل جلب السعاده لنا ليشعر بعدها بالراحة والأسترخاء بعد جراء عناء وتعب من أجل الحصول على بسمة على شفاه من يريد جلب السعاده لهم* 


*أنت استأذي الكريم جلبت لنا اعظم مثال وهو تضحية الأب وتحمله العناء والتعب لأجل سعادة زوجتة وابنائه وهذي من اعظم التضحيات واسماها مايفعله الأب او الزوج لكسب رزقه ورزق من هو مسؤل عنهم امام الله عزوجل  فالأب والزوج يتحملان الكثير خارج المنزل لجلب السعادة داخل المنزل* 


*فبعد يوم شاق يحمل في طياته التعب والعناء يعود الزوج إلى مملكتة الصغيرة التي تعيش فيها زوجتة وابنائه يريد ان يرى بسمة على وجنتي زوجته لتستقبله بها من بعد يوم قضاه بجهد في العمل وكلمة من شفاها تنسيه كل ماحدث معه خارج المنزل بذلك تكون الزوجة جلبت لزوجها السعادة بمثل مايسعى هو ويتحمل لجلب السعاده لها وإلى ابنائهم* 

*هنا واتوقف استاذي الكريم لترك المجال لقلمك النير لتكمله النفس وصاحبها وعذراً على التأخير في الرد والغيبة عن المنتدى بسبب ظروف خارجة عن ارادتي* 


*ساأله المولى عزوجل بحق من اختارهم لنا ائمة وهداه بأن يجعل حياتك مليئة بالسعادة والهناء* 


*وصلَّ الله على سيدنا وحبيبنا ابا القاسم محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالهيم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب أنشاء الله*

*تقبل فائق تقديري وخالص دعواتي لك بالموفقية الدائمة*

*اختك*

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*


*الاخت الفاضلة والقلب الذي لم يمل من التواصل..*


*القلب الوفي*


*اقدم لك كل التحية والتقدير على ما تناولته لنا في حديثك الشيق*
*والرائع..*

*واسأل الله مثلما سألتم بان يوفقككم للخير والصلاح..*


*لطالما جمعتنا كلمت السعادة منذ العام تقريباً وهاهو العطاء يتجدد*
*ويستمر..*


*تتدفق السيول بعد الامطار وتتجمع برك المياة هنا وهناك وتشب الارض خضرة*
*وتتجدد الوان السماء بعدما كانت شاحبة مترقعة بسواد الغيوم ليبدأ ربيع جديد..*

*تستأنس الوحده بالهمسات بين اطياف الاحبه وذكرهم وبين رسوم النغمات ... تتطاير* 
*من الاغصان لتصل الى الاذهان..*

*لم تصل الوحشه بعد طريقها بعييد بعد المسافات مشوارها التعب والآهات ..*

* وكلما اقتربت* *زاد من مسافتها القناعة والرضا ..* 

*نبتت على آثارها الورد ..* 

* وجرف بقايها المطر..*

*صديقتي..*

*سبقتني في الشرود فأسرتني بين الغياب والحضور ..*

*شدك منظر الجمال فلم تبالي بحظوري فيك ولم تأبي الا النظر ..*

*سأسرق منك صور الربيع الجميل لأهديه لك كهدية منك ان صح ذلك التعبير..*

*وستسيري على خطاي ولن اسير في الخطا خطاك بمفردي بل اعاود الخطا والى المصير..*


*وهنا اتوقف لترك المجال لك ولقلم الشدي..*


*وفي انتظار ما هو بين طيات خاطرك في هذه البحور*
*الثمينة..*

*والصلاة والسلام على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*يتبع ملخصات حول هذا الجزء..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين االذي منا علينا بمعرفة اخوه في الله قلوبهم طاهرة وزكيه مملؤة بكل الحب والعطاء والنقاء والحمد لله على نعمة الأجتماع والتواصل الدائم بكل ماهو جميل والحمد لله على اعظم نعمة وهي ولائنا لأهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام ورزقنا الله وإياكم زيارتهم بالدنيا ويمن علينا في الآخرة بشفاعتهم وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله* 

*سلاامُ مملؤ بكل الأحترام مبعوث بكل الأمنيات مع خالص الدعوات لك أستاذي الكريم بحر الشوق ورحمة الله وبركاتة وتوفيقه واكرامه عليك*  
*توقفت متحيرة فترة ابحث عن كيفية صياغة الحروف لأركب بها جمل لكي تستقبلوها برضى وتستحسن ذوقكم* 
*اتمنى بأن يوفقني الله في ذلك وأن اكون عند حسن ظن سيادتكم* 
*تتدفق ينابيع العطاء بعد وقت من الجفاء ليزيل من القلب ماتسرب له من أوجاع قد تسربت له بسبب حرمانه بما يريد لتمسح عليه بيداً حنونه تعيد له الحياة والشعور بالرضا ليتسلل له من خلالها السعادة والدفأ فترسم له طريق جميل ملئ بجميع أنواع الزهور والفراشات الجميلة من بعد ماكانت له غابه سوداء معتمه لايرى فيها سوى اشباح منتشرة في كل مكان يخاف الأقتراب منها او الأختلاط بها فهذه اليد الحنونة التي لامست القلب وازالت عنه كل هذي الأفكار والظنون جعلته يرى الحياة بمنظور آخر غير المنظور الذي كان يراه من قبل جعلته يرى الحياة بمنظور التفائل والأمل اصبح يرى الحياة حديقة غناء والوانها الجميلة الزاهية تملئ عيناه ويستنشق هواها الذي يعيد له الحياة من جديد ليعيش بقرب هذه اليد الحنونة التي اعادت له الحياة من بعد ماكان قد فقد الأحساس بكل ماهو جميل في دنياه*  

*فيأخذها بعيداً عن انظار الناس ليعيش بقربها ويستأنس بحديثها وهمسها ولكي لايفقدها من جديد وتعود لها الأيام المؤلمة السابقه يخبرها بعدم رغبته بعودت كل ماكان سبب بفقدانه لطعم الحياة ولذتها لتقوم هي بتعويضه عن كل مافات وعن كل لحظة وجع حدثت له فتزيل له بيدها الحنونة الآاه من قلبه لتحل محلها الأفراح وتبعد عنه الشعور بالوحشة بقربها له واحتضانه ولتفرش له الطريق بالورود الجميلة التي تختارها بعنايه تامة لتنشر له ازكى* *انواع الروائح في حياته ويستأنس بها وتستأنس به وليأخذو عهداً على انفسهم بأن لايجعلو الظروف تتحكم بحياتهم وتبقى السعادة والمحبة السامية مسيراً لهم على مر الأيام والعصور إلى أن يكتب الله لهم القاء في جنان الخلد*  

*استأذي الجليل بحر االشوق* 
*لقد جعلت قلمي يكتب بجرأة من جراء قرآتي لكلماتك المرصعة بكل بكل ماهو جميل ولامع فقلمك يأخذني إلى عالم ملئ بالعطاء لاحرمنا الله من نورك الساطع بيننا وعطائك المثمر النقي لنا* 

*اسأل الله العلي القدير بأن يزيح عنك جميع هموم الدنيا واوجاعها وأن يكتب لك الراحة والسعادة بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*واستميحك عذراً استأذي على الأطاله وعلى تبعثر الكلمات والجمل فحروفنا لاتقارن بحروف قلمك المرصع ذهباً فنحن لانزال نتعلم من سماحتكم وحظرتكم فما لديكم شعب مشعبه من المعرفه*  

*ونحن نطمع بالمزيد منكم والتزود بما لديكم فلا تبخل علينا بما توجد به نفسك* 
*لنا*  

*وهذا وصلَّ الله على سيدنا وحبيبنا ابا القاسم محمد وعلى آله الطيبين* 
*الطاهرين المنتجبين*  

*تقبل فائق تقديري واحترامي مع خالص دعواتي القلبيه لك بالموفقيه دائماً* 

*طالبتك* 
*القلب الوفي*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت والاستاذة الفاضلة..*

*القلب الوفي*

*والله اخجلتني في تسميتك لي بالاستاذ الجليل* 
*وانا والله لست اهل لذلك ..* 

*وما تجود به نفسكم الكريمة من حسن الخلاق ونبل*
*الاصل..*

*هذا ان دل يدل على وعيكم وثقافتكم العالية..*

*اتمنى لك كل الخير وان يحفظك الله ببركة محمد وال محمد*
*الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*فما عنيت من كلمات متناثرة هي حول تلك النفس الحائرة*
*بين الاضلع ..*

*وماتعني وتطلب من متطلبات لا حدود لها فشريكي هي نفسي*
*وانت ايضاً شريكك في كل شيء نفسك..* 

*أضحى الشباب يعيش في عصر يعج بتغيرات متسارعة في المجالات الحياتية المختلفة، و بالنظر*
* إلى عملية التفاعل بين التغير و التكيف و التي لا تكون في أغلب الأحيان متواترة مع إمكانيات الأفراد الذاتية فإنه تتشكل تراكمات ضاغطة تعيق إمكانية التوافق النفسي*
* و الاجتماعي لهؤلاء الأفراد و أغلب الباحثين المهتمين بالصحة يصفون العصر الذي نعيش فيه بأنه عصر الأزمات و الضغوط و في السياق نفسه يصفون الضغوط المعاشة بأنها علة العصر أو ما يصطلح على تسميته بالقاتل الصامت..**
و يظهر تأثير الضغط من خلال شعور الأفراد بأنهم مهددون في أمنهم النفسي الجسدي و المادي و الاجتماعي و ذلك من خلال المواقف الضاغطة و التي يتعسر عليهم فيها تحقيق حاجاتهم الضرورية لذلك يلجأ البعض إلى تبني سلوكات غير سوية كالنفوروالانطواء وحالات من التعصب و الازدراء

 كرد فعل على الضغوط المعاشة و قد شغل موضوع مواقف الحياة 
الضاغطة الباحثين و مازال يشغلهم خاصة في السنوات الأخيرة غير أن البحوث 
التي استهدفت ظاهرة الضغط ركزت على علاقتها بالصحة النفسية و السيكوسوماتية 
و بعض متغيرات الشخصية و لم تجرى دراسات سابقة 
حول علاقة الضغط بسمة التعصب في بعدها النفس اجتماعي و لذلك نلمس ضعفا
 معرفيا واضحا في هذا الإطار و قد يكون المجتمع في أمس الحاجة إلى هذه المعرفة فالتعصب السلبي له آثار سلبية على الفرد و المجتمع على كل مجالاته و أبعاده الاجتماعية و السياسية و الاقتصادية فعندما يصل التعصب السلبي إلى درجة من الشدة يصبح
 عاملا من عوامل هدم المجتمع و تقويضه خاصة و أن التعصب يعتبر سمة قابلة للتبلور و النمو في ظل الضغوط التي تميز النشأة النفس اجتماعية للفرد حيث أنها تؤدي وظيفة نوعية غير عقلانية لصاحبها و تفصح عن نفسها في كافة مظاهر التحيز الواضح (الإيجابي و السلبي) الذي يتمظهر في رفض الأشياء و الأفكار.. 

وهذا الله الموفق ..
اخيه مثلما عودتنا ببريق قلمك اتمنى منك نقش مايدور في جعبتكم على ورقي 
والصلاة والسلام على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..




تحياتي
بحر الشوق*

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلم اخوي بحر الشوق

يعطيك الف عافيه على الواضيع الحلو

تحياتي اليك  اختك

طيبه الروح

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الفاضلة*

*طيبه روح*

*تسلمين على مرورك..*
*ونورتينا..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## هنااا

يسلمووووووووووو

على الطرح الرائع

تحياتى لك

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الله اسلمك اخي*

*هناا*

*على مرورك الطيب*
*ولا عدمناك.*


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## دانة البحرين

يعطيك العافية
اختي

على االموووووووضووووووع

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

شكر لك اخيه

دانة البحرين

على التواجد الرائع..
ويعطيك الله الف عافية...



بحر الشوق

----------

